# Hull Marine Products reinforcement kit for Micro Jacker



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

I have replacement bolts and spacers now that can be ordered to replace what is existing in the event that you do need to cut them off.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

how do you get the cut off bolt out if it is seized so badly?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I have used this with really good success.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

devrep said:


> how do you get the cut off bolt out if it is seized so badly?


You need to cut the bolt and spacer on the insides of the plate and on the outsides of the actuator. Obviously cut as close as possible but don't cut into the engine plates or the actuator itself. From there the corrosion will only have a small amount of hold that you can pull the small slivers of sleeve off of the bolts with some vice grips. You should be able to use some PB blaster to free up the bolts from the plates. Lastly a punch and hammer or hydraulic press will allow you to get the portion of bolt out that is left in the actuator. I had to use a hydraulic press to get mine out but my plate was in worse shape than any of the other plates I've seen.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Use tef gel on bolts. Also, wash plates with salt away and spray with yamalube silicone protectant and lubricant on at least every couple trips. Soaks in and inhibits corrosion well.

This makes life way better when work needs to be done and it also keep it looking new.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A pneumatic air chisel works great for this.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

HullMarineProducts said:


> You need to cut the bolt and spacer on the insides of the plate and on the outsides of the actuator. Obviously cut as close as possible but don't cut into the engine plates or the actuator itself. From there the corrosion will only have a small amount of hold that you can pull the small slivers of sleeve off of the bolts with some vice grips. You should be able to use some PB blaster to free up the bolts from the plates. Lastly a punch and hammer or hydraulic press will allow you to get the portion of bolt out that is left in the actuator. I had to use a hydraulic press to get mine out but my plate was in worse shape than any of the other plates I've seen.


What did you cut it with and did you have to remove the jack plate to get it done?


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

mrbacklash said:


> What did you cut it with and did you have to remove the jack plate to get it done?


If you can jack up the actuator you can very likely use a manual hack-saw or sawzall. Either way a small die grinder or angle grinder with a cutoff wheel should work just fine as well. You shouldn't have to remove the jackplate from the transom to do this with the angle grinder or die grinder.


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

Got a whole bundle of these ready to go - offering a 4th of July special as well!

*15% off your order with promo code FOURTH. Will be valid through Monday the 5th*.

www.hullmarineproducts.com


----------

